# Gorgeous redhead got returned to the shelter. (Now adopted)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He looks like a sweetie... hope he finds his family soon!

I must have missed something.. who's Stanley?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

My soon to be foster! A sweet husky/rottie mix puppy. He and his littermates were feral and are very timid...Stanley also has a sever overbite so can't get adopted just yet. Once his last littermate gets a home, he is coming here to learn about families!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweet boy, hopefully he finds a loving home with someone that knows how to train and love him!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't believe they always had Goldens and didn't know they are wild and crazy unless they are trained, especially at that age! Sounds like they just didn't want to be bothered. What a shame, I hope he finds a special home who will accept him and work with him.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Liam got adopted today by a great young couple! They had a yellow lab who was 4 and came to meet us at the shelter. The boys did well with their introduction and they decided to adopt him!! I am so glad!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is wonderful! I am so glad for all of them!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's great!! He will have a brother to run around with too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yay! Glad he's going to have a home


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

How sad, our Bobby was just like that.(wild, crazy, jumping, you name it) But after he settled in, he was our best Golden (still mouthy, my DH called him our CHEERLEADER) I would give anything to hear him yapping again.
Hopefully Liam finds his forever home soon.


----------

